# 6 مشاريع هندسية جاهزة للتحميل



## softchem (26 نوفمبر 2006)

مجمموعة من المشاريع التى تصلح ان تكون مشاريع للتخرج على الرابط:

http://www.nd.edu/~enviro/design/design.html

وسوف نوافيكم ان شاء اللة قريبا بمجموعة اخرى. اتمنى ان يستفاد منها الجميع


----------



## thetraveller2006 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور على الجهود اخي العزيز ارجو افادتي ببحث عن محسنات البوليمر لزيوت التزييت وشكرا مقدما لاي جهد مبذول


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (27 نوفمبر 2006)

تحياتى شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## abd_elmonem (30 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you for this link


----------



## جمال .خ.س.ل (9 مارس 2007)

شكراعلى المعلومات


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (9 مارس 2007)

مشكور على الموقع الرائع


----------



## جواد سليمة (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا كتيييييييييييير


----------



## يحي الحربي (12 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير وبارك جهودك
فعلا معلومات قيمة ومفيدة


----------



## يحي الحربي (12 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير وبارك جهودك
فعلا معلومات قيمة ومفيدة


----------



## المطوري (12 مارس 2007)

تسلم ايدك يا بطل


----------



## طاهرمصطفى (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (14 مارس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (14 مارس 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## حيدر الملاح (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## zork (14 مارس 2007)

Thanks A Lot

Keep Going


----------



## hoshos (14 مارس 2007)

thanx a lot 
very useful


----------



## حسن بابدر (10 مايو 2007)

ماقصرت اخي


----------



## نصرشتا (10 مايو 2007)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## نصرشتا (10 مايو 2007)

موضوع هايل شكرا


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (14 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (19 مايو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ياسيدى بوركت


----------



## Roomaa (22 مايو 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## softchem (9 يونيو 2007)

نحن فى خدمة الطيبين دائما"


----------



## gama (9 يونيو 2007)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## م/حسن جاد (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (22 أغسطس 2007)

مشاريع مهمة جدا 
قد تفيد الكثير منا
وشكرا لك


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## عبدالله الصايدي (1 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## حسام جاسم (7 يناير 2008)

تحياتى شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## م/خالد (7 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## mab01 (7 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود بن حسين (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير وبارك جهودك


----------



## ياسين الوقودي (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور و ما قصرت
و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (12 فبراير 2008)

لو امكن محتاج لثوابت معادلة انتوين A ,b,c
للمركبات الاتية
Gases
Naphtha
Kerosene
Diesel
Long Residue
وهذه مركبات خارجة من وحدة التقطير الجوى


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 فبراير 2008)

هلى هذا المشروع يستخدم مبادل حرارى ملتقى هندسة التبريد والتكييف فى الخدمة


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (12 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد ثوابت معادلة انتوين اوكيفية ايجاد هذه الثوابت اى(A,B,C)
وذلك للمركبات الآتية
Gases
Naphtha
Kerosene
Diesel
Long Residue
وهى منتجات خارجة من وحدة التقطير الجوى


----------



## mohands whale (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا اخي علي الموضوع


----------



## وائل دبوان (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يخليك وشكرا ع المشاريع


----------



## qazasq2002 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## هشام_525 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكراعلى المعلومات*​


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااا


----------



## eng.aramenco (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك على هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ثنائي التميز (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## farouq dabag (25 أكتوبر 2010)

very will thank for u


----------



## حامد ابو هارون (18 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شوقي شحرة (5 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خييييييير


----------



## المهندس فؤاد جبار (17 يناير 2014)

شكرا على هذا المحهود الرائع


----------



## Sultan Amir (11 أبريل 2015)

مشكور على الجهود اخي العزيز


----------

